
Ask HN: Best Book for learning about Operating Systems, especially windows? - navait
My wife is a physcist who works with .NET. We sometimes talk about operating system, and she wanted to learn more.<p>She&#x27;s a .NET dev who would ideally like a book focused on Windows that she can learn from. I didn&#x27;t paticularly like or hate my textbooks in school, but what would be best for her?
======
danard
Sometimes it might be too technical, however, I would strongly recommend
"Modern Operating Systems 4th edition by Andrew Tanenbaum". (Chapter 11 is
about Windows in particular). It provides a great technical overview of most
common operating systems as well as hardware and the connection to operating
system on the low level.

------
GrumpyYoungMan
"Windows Internals" 7th ed. part 1 and 2 by Mark Russinovich would be the
definitive current reference on how Windows itself works but assumes knowledge
of how operating systems in general work already.

For general OS knowledge, I second the other poster's recommendation of
Tanenbaum's "Modern Operating Systems"

